# How to unlock BSNL Data Card??



## utkarsh73 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I have Bsnl 3g data card model LW272 which is as usual locked to the bsnl network. Now as BSNL have reduced the data usage limit of their 98 Rs. plan from 3 GB to 2 GB, I want to switch to aircel or docomo as they offer much better plans.
I read many articles to unlock the data card but it seemed to work only for few users. Also I came across a website which is asking for Rs. 200 to unlock the datacard.
Home - 3G MODEM UNLOCK

I want to know that have any of you have tried these methods and did it worked(I m not considering that 200 Rs. option)???
If it does not works then I m considering to buy Huawei 303C data card or micromax 352g. Which one is better???


----------

